# What is the best roof rack system for downhill bikes



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 1988 VW Fox I just picked up on the cheap. Will be my daily driver. Would have loved to mount a hitch on it and get an Arbutus rack, but it appears the only receiver hitches made for it have the ball mounted directly on it, therefore ruling out any trailer hitch bike carrying system. Will need a roof rack and bike mounting system, any suggestions for both? I would like it fit a wide range of tire widths and I need the peace of mind to know that it will be plenty sturdy enough for a 40lb bike. Any suggestions?


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

I have the Thule sidearm on an Accord, and I feel it holds my DH rig (2.7 DHF, 2.5 DHR tires) quite well. See the VERY mixed reviews on MTBR here:

Thule Sidearm Bike Rack Reviews

Some speak of the front wheel lifting while at speed- While the tray does only comes with a rear ratchet strap, I added one for the front. Another said that the arm doesn't stay in place- I've never had that problem, it may have been a defect. Many spoke of the tall profile when not in use- That's true.

I think a great point to make here is that it grabs a consistent point of all bikes- the front wheel. Regardless of all the wacky frame designs available, this tray should be able to hold them.

Good luck!


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I would be apt to look for a generic or something hitch that can be mounted to your car. You can make something work, then you have plenty of hitch rack options.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

FisherCraig said:


> I would be apt to look for a generic or something hitch that can be mounted to your car. You can make something work, then you have plenty of hitch rack options.


AGREED. Go to U-haul, they'll hook you up.

MTBP


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

FisherCraig said:


> I would be apt to look for a generic or something hitch that can be mounted to your car. You can make something work, then you have plenty of hitch rack options.


+1 It may be better in the long run to find a receiver that can be customized for a hitch rack.

Having said that, if you do opt to go for a roof rack I'll endorse the Thule SideArm as well. I have two (which I remove when not in use because they are high profile) and they secure the bikes well (one of which is a 40 lb FR bike with big 2.5 tires) with very little side to side sway. The securing mechanism is quick and easy once you've dead-lifted the beast up there anyway 

I've had them for 3-4 years now and never had a problem with either as far as letting loose of the wheel or letting them slip or malfunctioning.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FisherCraig said:


> I would be apt to look for a generic or something hitch that can be mounted to your car. You can make something work, then you have plenty of hitch rack options.


yep...someone is not leading you right....u haul and many other places offer what you need...custom work


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah i guess custom would be the route hitch wise. interwebz research is only coming up with one that has the ball directly mounted to it. just started a new job today, which a truck would be better suited for, so I may end up selling the fox. but if i keep it i will definitely look into custom hitch work at uhaul. if that is too expensive i appreciated the rook race advice, think i would go with a thule rather than yakima.


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

I've got to get me one too.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Hitch mounted North shore rack. Soo money for shuttles


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

No north shore rack for me, only hitch mount rack to own is arbutus.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Two Thule SideArms on top for me.
Running them 4 years now I think.
I too added a pair of the rear tie-down ratchet straps to the front.
I did this from new, so have no experience without.
I have never had a problem with the arm coming loose, pull it down, make sure the lever clicks fully out, lock, do up tie-down front and rear and your good to go.
Tires are 2.35/2.4/2.5 - no problems fitting in the tray. 
I think a Noki Gaza 3.0 would be a bit tight thou... 

At first I was a bit leary of it, kept checking it and looking thru the sunroof.
Now, I just cinche them down, and go. Hiway on-ramps at 75+ no problem.
As well, mine have seen plenty of snow in the shoulder seasons over the years.
I give it a squirt of lube every year to keep everything moving - still works like new.
I would buy again...:thumbsup:

michael


----------

